# Termine 06



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

hab jetzt schon ein paar termine für die kommende saison aufgeschnappt. stelle die gleich mal hier rein (weil ich euch lieb habe, gibts auch gleich die url zur veranstaltung):

*
cc deidesheim 26.03.06
http://www.rad-net.de

tune frm cup *(neue serie in rlp http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/)*
Altenkirchen   25.05.06 *_(nachtraeglich korrigiert! rik)_*
Betzdorf      05.06.06
Hamm           22.07.06
Herdorf       7.10.06     
Büchel       14.10.06
*


*marathon saarschleife 07.05.06*
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/

*marathon frammersbach 25.06.06*
http://www.spessart-bike.de/

*marathon erbeskopf 09.07.06*
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de

*marathon igb 03.09.06*
http://www.bank1saar-mtb.de/

*marathon wnd 30.09.06 *
http://www.sankt-wendel.de/beitrag__220_-Page_.html


----------



## squirrel (4. Januar 2006)

Die CTF-Termine für 06 sind auf meiner HP online (unter "Termine"), garniert mit ein paar Marathon-Vorschlägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (4. Januar 2006)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> Die CTF-Termine für 06 sind auf meiner HP online (unter "Termine"), garniert mit ein paar Marathon-Vorschlägen



wenn ich die ganzen CTF-Termine lese, brennen mir echt die augen. in NRW gibt es glaub ich 5 oder so. schade und gut fürs saarland. sollte öfter in die heimat kommen


----------



## Limit83 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi!
Wenn der Termin mit Deidesheim stimmt, wird es wohl eine Überschneidung mit dem EMC geben, wenn dessen inoffiziellen Termine auch so bleiben. 
Ich könnt schon wieder...
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Wenn der Termin mit Deidesheim stimmt, wird es wohl eine Überschneidung mit dem EMC geben, wenn dessen inoffiziellen Termine auch so bleiben.
> Ich könnt schon wieder...
> Gruß Limit!



hmm, würde mich wundern, da michael bonnekessel im gästebuch des emc zwecks terminüberschneidungen mit seiner serie (erstes rennen am gleichen wochenende wie deidesheim  ) angefragt hat. aber wundern würde es mich nicht. dabei gibt es gerade in der zeit noch soviele freie termine...


----------



## jon348 (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo Racers 

Die EMC Termine sind draussen!

 Die Termine für den EMC 2006 sind:

26.03. Bekond
09.04. Mehren (VULKANBIKE MARATHON ORGA TEAM)
14.05. Thalfang (ERBESKOPF MARATHON ORGA TEAM)
28.05. Reil
10.06. Mehring
18.06. Zell

Eine aktualisierte Version der Internetseite geht in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen nach und nach wieder online.


Leider zum Teil saublöd gewählte Termine!!!:-(((
-Am 26.3. soll auch Deidesheim sein! Naa super...zwei Veranstaltungen schnappen sich wieder die Fahrer weg....
- 9.4. ist auch in Offenburg Bundesliga (geht noch) 
- 28.5. ist in Garmisch Festival (schade...)
- 10.6. ist das Wochenende wo auch DM CC in Albstadt ist (grrrr)
- und am 18.6. Finale ist auch Kirchzarten!!!! super blöd!

hoffentlich ändert sich da noch was....

mfg
Jon348


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2006)

Ohje der 26.03. ist ja echt saublöd! Es muss doch möglich sein, so früh im Jahr einen Termin ohne Überschneidung zu finden  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

3 cc rennen in einem bundesland am gleichen wochenende  
hab das gerade mal im emc-gästebuch angeprangert.

wie war das in dem anderen thread, downhill ist mehr im wachstum als cc ? wenn ich mir die steigende anzahl der rennen anschaue, zweifele ich das mal an.


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> 3 cc rennen in einem bundesland am gleichen wochenende
> hab das gerade mal im emc-gästebuch angeprangert.
> 
> wie war das in dem anderen thread, downhill ist mehr im wachstum als cc ? wenn ich mir die steigende anzahl der rennen anschaue, zweifele ich das mal an.



Wir haben fast zeitgleich im Gästebuch geschrieben, ok, du warst etwas schneller, aber das ist ja bei den Rennen auch so  
Steigende Anzahl von Rennen ist ja gut und schön, aber alle am gleichen Tag  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (4. Januar 2006)

Da bekommt mein Stumpi ja ganz schön was zu tun????????? 
Werde mir mal die Rosinen raus picken


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Da bekommt mein Stumpi ja ganz schön was zu tun?????????
> Werde mir mal die Rosinen raus picken



wie ? aller genannten daten hier sind PFLICHTTERMINE ! ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob man nicht vielleicht morgens deidesheim und nachmittags bekond fahren könnte... 
letztes jahr war an dem wochenende glaub ich noch bad marienberg und der cross-duathlon in landstuhl. dann wäre es richtig witzig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Da bekommt mein Stumpi ja ganz schön was zu tun?????????
> Werde mir mal die Rosinen raus picken



Na dann guten Appetit, soweit ich deine Essgewohnheiten kenne, bleibt da nicht viel über 
Alles lecker Rennen 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (4. Januar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann guten Appetit, soweit ich deine Essgewohnheiten kenne, bleibt da nicht viel über
> Alles lecker Rennen
> 
> Grüße.


Mist! Er kennt mich


----------



## jon348 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi 
Erstes Rennen Tune Frm Cup ist am 25.Mai, steht auf deren Homepage! 
Wirklich ärgerlich finde ich den Final Termin...warum grade auf Kirchzarten???Limit wird da wohl auch zustimmenbzw alle, die auch immer bisher da waren. das Finale hätte man ja auch ne Woche später machen können.... 

mfg
Jon348


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

jon348 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstes Rennen Tune Frm Cup ist am 25.Mai, steht auf deren Homepage!



wurde heute erst geändert. vermutlich nachdem die emc-termine rauskamen. ich hab die termine gestern nämlich mit copy paste rübergezogen.


----------



## kaspar (4. Januar 2006)

hey leute,

auf der einen seite bin ich froh, dass der emc in bekond gestartetet werden soll und ich mich daher ganz schön ins zeug legen muss. auf der anderen seite treibt ihr mir graue haare in meinen sowieso schon etwas bleich gewordenen schopf, da ich lieber ein rennen unter dem motto "heisse sache in der dschungelhölle" vorbereite.
ich suche jeden tag nach der optimalen streckengestaltung für die neue hobby-klasse, will den assen auch eine herausforderung mit 75 minuten high level bieten und da höre ich jetzt von terminüberschneidungen.

wir haben im november und dezember alles abgescheckt und daher zähneknirchend den 26.03 als starttermin für den emc ausbaldovert.

also wir treffen uns am 10.1.06 nochmal zu weiteren gesprächen. danach ist alles fest.
wer jetzt noch was vorzutragen hat, der sollte das umgehend tun. hier oder im gästebuch des emc.

egal was kommt. einen termin könnt ihr mir nicht ausschlagen, auch wenn der michael bonnekessel in kenntnis sein finale da angesetzt hat. 
das "moselhöhenbiking" mit 6o km, 1800 hm und teamwertung wird am Sonntag, den 8. Oktober steigen! übrigens wird es wahrscheinlich dann erstmals eine kombiwertung mit einer neuen gleichartigen veranstaltung in mülheim geben.


gruß
kaspar


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> optimalen streckengestaltung für die neue hobby-klasse



aha. also 2 unterschiedliche strecken ? evtl hat sich der emc dann für mich eh erledigt. bekond war immer eine meiner lieblingsstrecken, aber ich werde nicht für die ganzen rennen so weit fahren, um dann bdr-konform 45 minuten über kinderstrecken zu fahren. 
dann konzentriere ich mich lieber auf marathons.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> aha. also 2 unterschiedliche strecken ? evtl hat sich der emc dann für mich eh erledigt. bekond war immer eine meiner lieblingsstrecken, aber ich werde nicht für die ganzen rennen so weit fahren, um dann bdr-konform 45 minuten über kinderstrecken zu fahren.
> dann konzentriere ich mich lieber auf marathons.



Volle Zustimmung!!! Sollte das wirklich so sein, fahre ich keine Rennen mehr.
Und sollte jetzt wieder das Geheule losgehen: "dann hol dir halt 'ne Lizenz", so kann ich für mich sagen: ICH BIN ZU ALT UND ZU SCHLECHT FÜR EINE LIZENZ UND ZWINGEN LASS ICH MICH ERST RECHT NICHT 
Sorry für die Schreierei, aber das musste raus.

Grüße.


----------



## kaspar (4. Januar 2006)

hey hey,

wer spricht hier von kinderstrecken und 45 minuten? hast du sowas in bekond schon mal erlebt (vielleicht in deinem ersten leben, bevor ich die strecken abgesteckt habe?)

ich hab geschrieben, dass ich mir über die optimale streckenführung den kopf zerbreche und dachte du startest über 75 minuten bei den assen!
wenn du aber in der hobbyklasse (mindestens 60 minuten plus eine runde) auf anspruchsvollen kurs unterwegs sein willst, wirst du in bekond mit sicherheit nicht zu kurz kommen. (für die asse werde ich halt noch einen kick draufpacken). 
meine kinder und neffen (alle zwischen 13 und 16) arbeiten momentan im wald an versteckten dirtbike- freerid und downhilleinlagen, da wirst du das fürchten gelehrt!

es geht mir mehr um den termin, den rest werde ich schon machen!
gruß
kaspar


----------



## kaspar (4. Januar 2006)

übrigens,

wer hat davon gesprochen, dass für den lauf der asse eine lizenz nötig ist?

wir wollen die herausforderung für die, die es sich zutrauen, nicht für jagdscheininhaber! mir ist es auch ganz recht, wenn wir da hundert und mehr starter haben! deshalb auch die verlängerte rennzeit. mehr rennen fürs gleiche geld!

wir wollen aber auch denen was bieten, die vielleicht nicht immer tollkühn durch die affenschaukel und die bobbahn rennen oder bei der wand doch aufs kleine ritzel gehen müssen.

ein ass zu sein ist doch wohl nicht von diesem komischen papier abhängig, dass sich lizenz nennt! 
bei uns heißt das nur, dass man sich erhöhten anforderungen stellt, sowohl in der streckenführung, als auch bei der zeitdauer.

vielleicht sollten wir darüber noch ein wenig diskutieren.

gruß
kaspar


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

ich reagiere nur deshalb so empfindlich, weil ich direkt daran gedacht habe, dass es möglicherweise entschärfte strecken geben wird, als die gerüchte mit der neuen klasseneinteilung aufkamen. natürlich ist es quatsch zu diskutieren, obwohl es noch keine infos über den gesamten cup gibt. 
aber es ist schon so, dass der spass viel zeit und geld kostet. wenn ich dann als fahrer 2er klasse gehandelt werde, spare ich mir lieber beides. ich denke es ist nur fair euch, die veranstalter darauf hinzuweisen, damit ihr wisst woran ihr seid. 

grundsätzlich kann man ja darüber diskutieren, ob man nicht chickentrails einbaut, die halt zeitnachteil bringen. wobei ich aber auch nicht verstehen kann, warum manche schwere stellen nicht auch schieben. falscher stolz vielleicht. 
lassen wir uns mal (hoffentlich positiv  ) überraschen.


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat davon gesprochen, dass für den lauf der asse eine lizenz nötig ist?


stimmt, das war nur über gerüchte zu hören. fehler von mir. allerdings ist das nunmal häufig die praxis, oder ? entweder hobby-rennen oder bdr-konform.


----------



## kaspar (4. Januar 2006)

unahängig von dem schon gesagten, soll es auch im lauf der asse unterschiedliche wertungen für hobby- und lizenzfahrer geben.

das ist eine neue herausforderung. 
ab männerhauptklasse alle in einem rennen (gemeinsam mit senioren 1 und 2). entweder bei den assen oder bei den hobbyfahrern, unabhängig von einer lizenz.

wir werden weiter darüber sprechen!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Januar 2006)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> unahängig von dem schon gesagten, soll es auch im lauf der asse unterschiedliche wertungen für hobby- und lizenzfahrer geben.
> 
> das ist eine neue herausforderung.
> ab männerhauptklasse alle in einem rennen (gemeinsam mit senioren 1 und 2). entweder bei den assen oder bei den hobbyfahrern, unabhängig von einer lizenz.
> ...



Hört sich interessant an! Dann lass ich mich auch mal überraschen  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2006)

sicherlich ist eine "schnupper-klasse" eine gute idee. ich finde es ja auch wichtig, dass noch mehr leute für den sport begeistert werden. 
falls die trennung nicht über die lizenz-frage erfolgt, finde ich die lösung prima.

viele ideen beim emc waren bisher recht gut, ich vertraue also mal auf euer geschick


----------



## kaspar (4. Januar 2006)

damit der emc sich weiterentwickelt muss auch diskussion da sein.

ich finde es gut, wenn die karten auf den tisch gelegt werden und man darüber spricht.

ich werde mich bemühen in bekond das fundament für gute veränderungen zu setzen.

aber bis dahin haben wir ja auch noch ein paar tage und die strecke kann bis dahin noch reifen und gedeihen.

eine verlagerung des start- und  zielbereiches zur grillhütte ist schon ziemlich sicher. das bedeutet bergankunft!

aber mehr dazu in den nächsten wochen.

gruß
kaspar


----------



## leeqwar (5. Januar 2006)

organisatorisch fällt mir auf anhieb mal nichts gravierendes ein, was man letztes jahr am cup hätte bemängeln können. vielleicht ein paar kleinigkeiten, wie keine vegetarische variante bei der nudelparty und evtl die ein oder andere schwierigkeit beim start, weil zu wenig platz war. aber im grossen und ganzen fand ich es wieder eine super veranstaltung.
die streckenführungen waren auch alle ziemlich gelungen. sicher gibt es immer verbesserungsmöglichkeiten. evtl könnte man die ein oder andere stelle zuschauerfreundlicher gestalten. vielleicht mit beschilderung und flatterband-spur, wie man dorthin kommt.
die zielankunft in bekond fand ich letztes jahr schon besser als im vorjahr, da man vor der affenschaukel nochmal überholen konnte. bei einer bergankunft nach dem teerstück ist das auf jeden fall noch spannender. hoffentlich lassen sich die anwohner nicht davon abhalten, wenn das "zentrum" mehr ausserhalb ist, trotzdem mal einen kurzen besuch abzustatten.
wenn ich jetzt die strecke vor dem geistigen auge habe, bekomme ich direkt schon lust zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Januar 2006)

Deidesheim findet nun wohl am 19.03. statt, wie hier: http://www.rv-edelweiss-deidesheim.de/mtb.htm zu lesen ist. Der Termin beim BDR ist noch nicht geändert (dauert bei denen verm. eh bis zum Saisonende).
Stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage, wo ich das viele Training für die frühen Rennen herbekomme  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (5. Januar 2006)

Ich werd jetzt auch wie 007ike mir mal die Rosinen rauspicken müssen und je nachdem wohl ganze Serien aus dem Kalender streichen müssen, wenn ich entweder mit den Streichwertungen nicht hinkomme oder am Finaltag ein anderes "leckereres" Rennen stattfindet. Wie Jon schon sagte. Kirchzarten werd ich zumindest nicht sausen lassen! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## kaspar (5. Januar 2006)

hallo,

die sache mit dem starttermin des emc scheint sich ja dann geklärt zu haben. wenn deidesheim am 19.03. stattfindet gibt es wohl keine kollission mit bekond am 26.03.

wegen dem finaltermin sind wir noch am diskutieren. dies hängt am zeller mtb-club. sofern die einen anderen termin einrichten können, wird da wohl noch ne änderung kommen.

was haltet ihr denn davon, dass alle ambitionierten fahrer im lauf der asse (unabhängig von einer lizenz) gemeinsam über 75 min plus eine runde starten und die reinen "hobbyfahrer" oder anfänger über 60 minuten plus eine runde auf eine vielleicht etwas abgespeckte rennstrecke geschickt werden?

ist das zeitlich zuviel, oder freuen sich die fahrer über mehr rennen fürs gleiche geld?

gruß
kaspar


----------



## leeqwar (6. Januar 2006)

also erstmal vorab: es tut mir leid, wenn ich mit meinen terminen die pferde scheu gemacht habe. aber ich schwöre, die hab ich am dienstag-abend von der tune-frm bzw bdr-seite mit copy paste hier reingesetzt. kann ja nicht ahnen, dass die am nächsten tag schon nichtmehr gültig sind.

@kaspar: mir persönlich gefällt es gut, wenn die renndauer erhöht werden würde. wir sind letztes jahr sowieso auch schonmal fast 70 minute gefahren (zell). aber ich kann diesbezüglich natürlich nur für mich sprechen.

vielleicht kann ja mal einer der leute hier schreiben, die sonst nur marathons fahren, ob für sie eine einsteigerklasse bei cc-rennen interessant wäre.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2006)

Ich finde eine Fahrzeiterhöhung auch eher gut. Weniger gut finde ich eine "weichgespülte Strecke", immerhin handelt es sich hier um CC Rennen und wer Angst hat soll halt schieben (aber bitte am Rand). Wenn euch der Aufwand damit aber nicht zuviel ist, solls mir Recht sein, vlt. lassen sich ja wirklich ein paar neue Fahrer dadurch animieren Rennen zu fahren.

Grüße.


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Januar 2006)

hallo leepwar



			
				leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wurde heute erst geändert. vermutlich nachdem die emc-termine rauskamen. ich hab die termine gestern nämlich mit copy paste rübergezogen.



unsere termine sind seit dem 15.12.2005 online! Wo hast du Sie rauskopiert? Das wüsste ich gerne, damit ich mich dahinter klemmen will.

Gruß Michael


----------



## leeqwar (7. Januar 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leepwar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh je, oh je... habs gerade gemerkt. ich hatte die termine alle in ne word-datei kopiert und beim rausschneiden der vereinsnamen wohl mist gebaut.  
ich denke, ich lass das mal besser mit der idee, termine zusammen zu stellen. aber das mit dem bdr und deidesheim stimmt wirklich ? oder ?  
am besten löschen wir einfach den thread und teeren und federn den leeqwar...

naja, immerhin hab ich aber ein wenig werbung für die renn-serie gemacht...


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Januar 2006)

So, zu Strafe üben wir heute Mittag 5 Stunden Copy und Paste  
Das mit Deidesheim und dem BDR kann ich bestätigen und ausserdem zählt ja auch der gute Wille  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (7. Januar 2006)

Da ist man mal 2 Wochen in Urlaub und schon gehts hier rund....

Das der Abschlusstermin sich mit Kirchzarten überschneidet ist wirklich "schade"
Vor allem wenn Anwesenheitspflicht besteht....

Ich denke, dass das einige von der Teilnahme am EMC abhält..


Baschdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (8. Januar 2006)

hallo,
ich geb auch mal meinen senf zum emc ab. 
erstmal mein favorit: lizenz- und nicht-lizenz-klasse getrennt, aber auf gleicher strecke und mit renndauer 75 bzw. 60 min. 
um anfänger zu werben, ne woche und am besten morgens vor dem rennen nochmal ne streckenabfahrt (mit erklärung der schlüsselstellen und ein paar fahrtechniktipps) machen. 
vielleicht könnte man sogar ein fahrtechnik-wochenende auf original emc-strecken in zusammenarbeit mit hotels etc. vor ort auf die beine stellen. ist nur so ne idee und wahrscheinlich zu aufwändig, aber vielleicht spricht das die leute eher an als "kommt zu uns, hier gibts leichte strecken". so machen das ja gerüchten zufolge manche marathon-veranstalter, um mehr kohle zu scheffeln. diesem trend werdet ihr euch wie die anderen regionalen veranstalter (erbeskopf, saarschleife, st. ingbert,...), die großen wert auf anspruchsvolle strecken legen, nicht anschließen, da vertraue ich euch. einen fahrer, der eher auf leichten marathon-mittelstrecken unterwegs ist oder einen neueinsteiger kann man vielleicht eher locken, wenn man ihm was beibringt und das gefühl gibt, in guten händen zu sein, um die herausforderung zu meistern anstatt übertrieben gesagt ins programmheft zu schreiben "so anspruchslos, dass es jeder kann". 
die klassentrennung, die ich hier herauslese (also eine "asse-klasse" und eine anfängerklasse), birgt meiner ansicht nach einige probleme. wird die "asse-klasse" nicht für hobby-fahrer geöffnet, gibts zoff, weil die meisten nicht auf ner leichteren strecke fahren würden, ist sie für hobbyfahrer geöffnet, können auch blutige anfänger hier mitfahren und das treibt dann den veranstaltern schweißperlen auf die stirn. man will ja nicht, dass bei jedem emc der helikopterlandeplatz schon ausgewiesen werden muss. und um eine genannte zahl aufzugreifen, 60 min + 1 runde ist für einsteiger auch schon zuviel. 
und für mich stellt sich dann die frage, für was melde ich mich an? fahr ich in der anfängerklasse unter echten anfängern, gewinne immer und werde dafür geächtet, weil dann alle sagen "der müsste aber..." ? fahr ich in der anderen klasse, bin ich auf einmal der einzige hobbybiker unter lizensern, die doppelt bis viermal soviel trainieren wie ich? melde ich mich für den cup an, kann ich dann noch nachträglich die klasse wechseln? oder lass ich den emc lieber gleich ganz sausen? 
wenn es ein einsteigerrennen geben soll, dann sollte das meiner meinung nach höchstens 40 bis 50 min dauern, eine langsame einführungsrunde über die gesamte (vereinfachte) strecke beinhalten und für bestimmte personen nicht offen sein, also z.b. für alle lizenzler, für alle die im emc schonmal besser als platz x platziert waren, alle die schon x einsteigerrennen mitgefahren sind usw.
wenn das dann zeitlich zu viel wird, anfänger-, hobby- und noch ein lizenzrennen zu veranstalten, könnte man ja hobby- und lizenzrennen zusammen oder mit x minuten abstand starten. letzteres würde die startprobleme bei großen starterfeldern entschärfen. es dürfte auch kein problem sein, an start und ziel für hobby- und lizenzfahrer unterschiedliche rundenanzahlen trotz gleichzeitigem oder leicht versetztem start anzuzeigen. (unterschiedlich gefärbte startnummern würden dabei die unterscheidung erleichtern.)
ich will nämlich die gleiche strecke fahren wie die lizenzfahrer, aber nicht so lange. wenn ich nämlich ungünstig rechne, komme ich bei 75 min + 1 runde für den sieger + noch eine runde, weil ich grade noch nicht überrundet wurde, schnell auf 100 min oder mehr, wenn die runde lang ist. und das find ich dann doch zu lang. also effektive 70 min reichen mir völlig. 
bei einer trennung von hobby- und lizenzklasse mit versetztem start und unterschiedlichen rundenzahlen und zusätzlichem einsteigerrennen müsste man doch eigentlich jedem gerecht werden, oder? die einsteiger haben eine vereinfachte strecke und werden vor leuten verschont, die "...sich ja eigentlich ne lizenz holen müssten..." , die hobbyfahrer dürfen die schwere strecke fahren, müssen aber nicht so lange fahren wie die lizenzfahrer, die sich über mehr platz für die ellenbogen beim start und eine richtig lange renndauer freuen.

ich hoffe es waren ein paar konstruktive vorschläge dabei. ich fände es gut, wenn die diskussion fortgesetzt wird, weil es niemandem nützt, wenn am ende keiner emc fährt, weil die klasseneinteilung etc. ******* ist.

grüße eddie


----------



## jon348 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo Kaspar 

Gibts schon was neues zu dem Finaltermin? Gibts einen neuen Termin?oder bleibt der alte?

mfg
Jon348


----------



## kaspar (13. Januar 2006)

hallo alle zusammen,


eure diskussionsbeiträge hier im forum und im gästebuch des emc zu den terminen und zum ablauf der einzelnen rennen bzw. zu der gestaltung der rennstrecken haben natürlich dazu geführt, dass einiges nachbearbeitet wird, bevor wir jetzt die ausschreibung rausgeben. dazu gehört natürlich auch die terminliche festsetzung z. b. des finalrennens. 
da man aber nicht einfach einen neuen termin festlegen kann, ohne abzuchecken, ob dieser überhaupt machbar ist, bitte ich euch noch um etwas geduld.
in zell laufen die telefone heiss und intern gibt es jede menge mailverkehr.
sobald ich etwas handfestes vermelden kann, d. h. sobald der finaltermin/ termin zell geklärt ist, wird dies auch geschehen.

eins ist sicher: es tut sich was beim emc und die veranstalter werden sich bemühen super-renntage einzurichten! 

es sind noch ca. 75 Tage bis zum Start !!!!!!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Januar 2006)

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall schon mal super, dass ihr überhaupt auf die Wünsche und Probleme der Fahrer eingeht und nicht stur an eurer Planung festhaltet. Dafür ein ganz dicker  Freue mich schon riesig auf die kommenden Rennen!

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (14. Januar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es auf jeden Fall schon mal super, dass ihr überhaupt auf die Wünsche und Probleme der Fahrer eingeht und nicht stur an eurer Planung festhaltet. Dafür ein ganz dicker  Freue mich schon riesig auf die kommenden Rennen!
> 
> Grüße.


Der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch! Es wäre zwar schade, wenn der Finaltermin nicht mehr geändert werden kann, aber im Endeffekt ist es dann ja mein Pech. 
Wie CrazyEddie schon sagte, find ich auch, dass diese Unterteilung in "Asse" und "Nichtasse" Probleme mit sich bringen kann. Bin ich auch mal gespannt, ob sie so auftreten bzw. wie ihr sie löst!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Xededen (15. Januar 2006)

Huhu, 


auf der HP vom Eifel-Mosel-Cup sind die endgültigen Termine !!!

Positiv: Finallauf am 10.6.06 
Negativ: Mehring is leider raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Januar 2006)

Wenn wir schon gerade dabei sind, was geht denn in Niederlinxweiler???


----------



## Xededen (15. Januar 2006)

Mmmhh.....wohl nur ein Rennen...steht aber alles noch nicht fest, da manche Sachen noch nicht entschieden sind, bzw. erst später entschieden werden....

Fast wie bei einem Orakel


----------



## rich.tisch (15. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Hätt da mal ne "blöde Frage" zu (sry --> Neuling *g*):

auf der HP stehen ja nun für dies Jahr 5 Termine bzgl. des EMC.. Gibts da dann wieder sowas wie ne Streichwertung oder muss man die dann alle komplett fahren??


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Januar 2006)

rich.tisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Hätt da mal ne "blöde Frage" zu (sry --> Neuling *g*):
> 
> auf der HP stehen ja nun für dies Jahr 5 Termine bzgl. des EMC.. Gibts da dann wieder sowas wie ne Streichwertung oder muss man die dann alle komplett fahren??



Die letzten Jahre war es so, dass man 2 Streichergenisse hatte, da gab es allerdings noch 7 Läufe. Wie das nun bei nur 5 Läufen ist weiss ich auch nicht, ich vermute mal höchtens 1 Streichergebniss?

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Januar 2006)

ich wollt noch was zu meinem recht kurz gefassten letzten beitrag hinzufügen: generell ist einer der missverständlichsten begriffe im mtb-sport das wort "hobby-klasse". vielleicht wäre der sperrige begriff "nicht-lizenz-fahrer" sinnvoller, da "hobby" generell auf außenstehende den eindruck erweckt, dass jeder mitfahren kann. dies ist aber aufgrund der recht hohen konditionellen und vor allem fahrtechnischen anforderungen definitiv nicht der fall. ich sag das jetzt nicht explizit bezogen auf eine eventuelle einteilung beim emc, sondern werfe das mal generell in den raum. dem neueinsteiger mit den hakenpedalen am aldi-fully vergeht bei einem "hobby-rennen" z.b. beim tälercup vermutlich so das hören und sehen, dass er nie wieder mitfährt. insofern ist die einsteigerklasse eine gute idee, um echte einsteiger an den rennsport heranzuführen - trotzdem möchte ich wie viele andere nicht-lizenzler auch eigentlich nicht mit halbprofis 75min +x fahren, sondern lieber in einer eigenen klasse gewertet werden, ohne eine vereinfachte runde fahren zu müssen und nach 40min fertig zu sein. 
ich weiß dass es nicht möglich ist, es allen recht zu machen, also macht es wenigestens mir recht


----------



## kaspar (16. Januar 2006)

hallo,

es wird beim emc je ein lizenzfahrer und ein nicht-lizenzfahrer-rennen geben.

wir werden für die nicht-lizenz-fahrer die gleiche strecke mit einer kürzeren renndauer bieten, vielleicht an der einen oder anderen stelle ein chicken-way.

für einsteiger denken wir zumindest in bekond über einen zusätzlichen lauf nach, der aber kaum noch sonntags unterzukriegen ist. vielleicht wird das eine just-for-fun sache am späten samstagnachmittag, den 25.03. schaun mer mal. das wird dann aber ausserhalb vom emc-cup sein.


so und jetzt macht bitte viel werbung für den emc, denn bald (?) wird die anmeldung freigeschaltet.

übrigens: wollt ihr in bekond lieber kartoffelsuppe mit würstchen oder pasta? 

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Januar 2006)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> es wird beim emc je ein lizenzfahrer und ein nicht-lizenzfahrer-rennen geben.
> 
> ...




Ich stimme für Kartoffelsuppe mit Würstchen (aber bitte auch an die Vegetarier und Veganer denken und die Würstchen seperat kochen)  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (16. Januar 2006)

fahren dann alle altersklassen in einem rennen ? und werden getrennt gewertet ? wenn die strecken nicht entschärft werden, hab ich kein problem mit der lösung. 

in sachen suppe hat der einheimische schon alles gesagt. 
werbung machen wir sowieso schon. 

und danke noch an rikman, der mir den termin im ersten posting geändert hat.


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Januar 2006)

das hört sich sehr gut an. und wenn die chickenways auch wirklich mehr zeit kosten (nicht wie die bombenkrater-umfahrung vor zwei jahren in zell, die schneller war als der bombenkrater), habt ihr glaube ich den spagat geschafft und es allen (und nicht nur mir ;-) ) recht gemacht. 
zur renndauer: bleibt es bei den nicht-lizenzlern dann bei 60min + 1 runde? das fänd ich ok, da kommen dann ja am ende geschätze  effektive 70 min raus.


----------



## kaspar (25. Januar 2006)

hallo,

schaut doch mal wieder unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de rein. 
da gibt es neue infos zum cup, zu der ausschreibung und zu einzelnen strecken. 


im gästebuch hat sich auch einiges getan.

nur noch zwei monate bis zum start in bekond!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (25. Januar 2006)

klasse lösung. find ich gut so. jetzt bleibt nur noch die qual der wahl, ob hobby oder lizenz. da heisst es "L"s und "H"s in alten ergebnissen nachzählen.  

freue mich auf bekond.


----------



## wimpy (25. Januar 2006)

hört (liest) sich gut würde an diesem cup teilnehmen nur bin leider  ausser mit dem bike nicht besonders mobil  wer aus der nähe von st.ingbert nimmt auch teil und könnte mich zu den rennen mitnehmen (würde mich auch an den spritkosten beteiligen)


----------



## Xededen (25. Januar 2006)

Ich stehe der Trennung von Hobby und Lizenz mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber.... Man kann es natürlich versuchen, allerdings sehe ich die Gefahr in dem möglicherweise schlechtbesetzten Startfeldern... 
Dies kann schnell passieren wenn zum Beispiel andere Rennen stattfinden, wie es z.B letztes Jahr in Prüm der Fall war....Dann wird so ein Rennen schnell unatraktiv....Vielleicht verspielt man auch Sympathien für 2007 ???

Aber wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt....Ihr habt ja das letzte Jahr die Messlatte recht hoch gelegt


----------



## leeqwar (25. Januar 2006)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe der Trennung von Hobby und Lizenz mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber.... Man kann es natürlich versuchen, allerdings sehe ich die Gefahr in dem möglicherweise schlechtbesetzten Startfeldern...
> Dies kann schnell passieren wenn zum Beispiel andere Rennen stattfinden, wie es z.B letztes Jahr in Prüm der Fall war....Dann wird so ein Rennen schnell unatraktiv....Vielleicht verspielt man auch Sympathien für 2007 ???
> 
> Aber wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt....Ihr habt ja das letzte Jahr die Messlatte recht hoch gelegt



naja, es sollte halt aus irgendeinem grund getrennt werden  
und dann finde ich die lösung am besten. ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob der ein oder andere keine lizenz mehr löst, um die klasse wählen zu können.  

@wimpy
schau kurz vor den rennen hier rein oder frag nach. da ergibt sich sicher was.


----------



## Xededen (25. Januar 2006)

Ich kenn jemand der hat 3 Luftsprünge gemacht, wie die ersten Gerüchte von der Trennung aufgekommen sind...
Meine (Persönliche) Meinung ist, dass eine Trennung unsinnig ist.

- Wir sind alle Hobbyfahrer, keiner verdient sein Geld mit der Teilnahme an dem    EMC, Lizenz hin oder her....
- Zumindestens ich hab das immer sportlich gesehen, wollte mein bestes geben und das hat mich zufriedengestellt. ob ich nun einen Lizenzfahrer oder nicht lizenzler (Hobby ???) vor mir hatte.
- Ich sehe schon so manche leute reden: NR1." Ich hab beim EMC in xxx gewonnen" Nr.2 " Ei jo, bischd jo nur in da Hobbyklass gestartet..."
Kann das nicht sogar zu einer verschärfung des Themas "Hobby <-> Lizenz" führen??

Aber das sind nur so Gedanken, meine Gedanken, will niemand auf die Füße treten ....


----------

